# Advanced Pharmaceuticals



## MuscleHoofd (May 10, 2017)

Hello guys,
Does any body have experience with AP ( advanced pharma)?
I get this gear from my sponsor and tried it in my last competition prep. And ****ing hell go like a Dutch rocket😁😂😂. 
Does more guys of you know this gear??


----------



## mugzy (May 10, 2017)

Yet just another UG lab. Never heard of them....


----------



## juuced (May 10, 2017)

glad it worked out for you.
Did you get any bloodwork?


----------



## MuscleHoofd (May 10, 2017)

Yeah my bloodwork was good last time. Now i'm cruising and in about 2 weeks again bloodwork.  Keep you guys informed


----------



## Lean_dude27 (May 10, 2017)

If you had good results why are you inquiring about them ?


----------



## motown1002 (May 10, 2017)

Im kinda curious as well.  If you are taking test and your blood work shows your test thru the roof, the gear is good.  Blood work is a good indicator of good/bunk gear.


----------



## TrickWilliams (May 10, 2017)

Lean_dude27 said:


> If you had good results why are you inquiring about them ?



Not inquiring, Promoting.


----------



## Seeker (May 10, 2017)

I find the compound descriptions  kind of odd.  "EQ Boldenone" "Tren Masteron" lol. Whatever, if it works. No one said you had to be literate to be a source.


----------



## MuscleHoofd (May 11, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I find the compound descriptions  kind of odd.  "EQ Boldenone" "Tren Masteron" lol. Whatever, if it works. No one said you had to be literate to be a source.



Haha lol! Thats a mix I think


----------



## Aoutest (May 11, 2017)

I'd like a testerone-decaball blend.


----------



## ron1204 (May 11, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Not inquiring, Promoting.



My dawg trick spitting factssss


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 11, 2017)

Do they carry LNE?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2017)

Judging by the fact that it is in a glass vial it's def legit good 2 go genuine stareoidz


----------



## John Ziegler (May 11, 2017)

You're slicker than grease with that smoke & mirrors sales pitch dude :32 (18):


----------



## widehips71 (May 12, 2017)

Do they have a testodecanadrolhalomastatren mix?  If so im in


----------



## John Ziegler (May 12, 2017)

Heard they got winavarnantesdbol propcypiondecanoate


----------

